

Simulation: What if digital WMDs attack America? - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/simulation-what-if-digital-wmds-attack-america-7000002457/

======
DocFeind
IMO it is not a matter of 'what if', but 'when they'. Digital is the new
world, the new weapon and the next stage of nearly everything in human
evolution. It is simply terrifying to know what could be done if terrorism or
warfare was conducted with bytes not bombs. Technologically speaking, we have
gone well beyond the know how it would take to destroy the planet without old
fashioned weapons of mass destruction. A massive EMP, an intentional spiking
of the grid, false data injections... so many possible ways to bring the
planet to its knees with the push of a button.... scary

